# Boy its been a while!



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

ok so i got a couple questions....1st off, would i be able to house some black calvus in a 38gallon tank and how many should there be? 2nd question, what would be a nice buddy for my female dempsey, she is in a 75gallon with only 3 small jewels, i want to get something that would work well with her and keep her company, (she doesnt like the jewels). other cichlids? would loaches be able to be kept with a dempsey? she isnt really too aggressive and i like clown loaches. thanks for listening. any suggestions please!?


----------



## Murray (Jan 15, 2007)

i know people are probly gonna bash me for this but my buddy has almost the same tank and threw some electric yellows in there, beautiful fish and they dont get picked on either even when they wer elike one inch long and there is a pretty much full grown green terror in there. just a suggestion, electric yellows=nice


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

for a 75 with a jd and some jewels, a texas cichlid might be nice.


----------



## MikeRTooley (Jan 13, 2007)

i tried putting loaches in with my Dempsey...the dempsey is quite small, only 2 inches but it really made it difficult for the loaches to do anything, kept hitting em....but that was just my case


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

alrighty...i might try a texas....should i get a male or female or would it matter...and bigger or smaller than my dempsey? also what about the calvus in a 38 gallon tank...thanks!


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

clavus in 38g is fine. You should get a smalled female tex, but the sex and size wont matter too much, both can be nasty, and it will soon outgrow the JD.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

k thanks very much Gourami, ill go to the pet store soon to pick one up and hopefully they have more calvus


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Okay, but as the tex grows, keep an eye on her. They can be mean customers, but if everyone stays away from her territory, they usually arent instigators. Plus, a JD can stand up for itself.... but I hope you arent too attatched to the jewels


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

You can also do a firemouth or a convict as well, Maybe even an eel of some sort such as a tire track.

Calvus will fine in your 38. Is that the only thing you are putting in there?


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

yea the jewels were actually put in there as feeders when they were tiny....but survived, one now having a shark fin thanks to the JD, lol. so i dont mind if i lose them. Could i have others in the 38 with the calvus? or should i do only a group? and if so what would be good to go in with them and how many should i keep in a 38gallon.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

38g- 4 Calvus, 1m 3f, and a group of 4 synodontis petricola catfish. Make their be alot of rocky caves and hiding spots.


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

so should i just buy 4 juvies then wait to see what they are when they grow out or maybe even 6 to grow out to sex? and how do u sex calvus?


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

This is an exerpt from John Monk's article on breeding altolamprologus

"Sexing - Sexing is extremely difficult to do in juvenile fishes. Your best bet is to buy at least 6 juveniles and trade off any extra males that you have (sexually mature males can become very aggressive toward each other). Try to get the largest one and several smaller ones. Adult calvus tend to have characteristics that can give a good hint as to the sex. Males get larger and usually have a higher forehead whereas the female stays a little more "bullet" shaped. To be absolutly sure you can vent them using a magnifying glass and a flash light. This is better to do with at least sub adults. What you are comparing is the size of the genital papila between the anus and the anal fin. The females will be larger than the male. If you have the same sexes the females genital papila will be larger than the anus, the males will be about the same size."


----------

